# Cleaning and Processing Mohair



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know how to clean mohair without ruining it? I have smooth, wavy and kinky. Is the process the same for all 3 types? 

My goats aren't scheduled to be sheared until next month but I have a small project in the meantime so will need to process some in the next week. I won't need to dye, just wash, dry and spin. Any insight or suggestions? 

Deb Mc


----------



## TheNanoPharm (Apr 24, 2010)

I too am still learning about this, but I had a lot of luck with doing small batches the first time I tried. I separated everything out and got really nice locks. The second time I was a little more hap hazard and didn't separate it all out and I'm probably going to have to do another wash....I really need to get in gear and finish all of this. Thus far with the mohair, I have been using the washing machine and detergent, but I've washed wool before using a turkey fryer and I want to try that with the mohair (just to get the water temps up) I think I'll stick with the laundry detergent over dish soap (which I've used to wash wool) because my guys aren't too greasy. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Sallie Tyszko (Jan 23, 2012)

Pick as much of the rubbish out as you can. the tissue thin stuff is skin layer and when the goats are really pushing out the hair in a good spring that comes up. the knack is to clip them before or behing that layer! I usually miss.
then I wash the fleeces in a huge old stone sink with organic shampoo in very hot water 3 times. then rinse it 3 times in same. You don't need to be too gentle as it doesn't felt as easily as wool.
Don't add conditioner unless you [email protected] want to dye, the acid dyes takes up better with the natural fleece.
Good luck, From Sllie Tyszko.
see my webbie www.sallietyszko.co.uk


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are some basic instructions, but I would use dawn dish detergent to wash the mohair.http://www.ronanfibers.com/ronanfibers_021.htm The big thing is to get as much 2nd cuts and VM as you can out before the washing process. To dry, I would either sweep off a deck/pattio or put a tarp down in the sun and lay it out until it drys. Do not do it if you have the possability of some animal getting in it or it is windy...that won't end well either... :roll: In the future there are fiber processing mills that you can ship your fleeces to and they can take them as far in the process as you want all the way from raw mohair to yarn or a rug. :wink: If you are interested I can post the websites of a couple good business.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have a top load washer that is the easiest way to do it.
First pick all the crud out of it, put it in the washer that has HOT HOT HOT water in it with Dawn dish soap. The dawn will break up the lanolin and clean it the best. I know some people use organic stuff but Dawn works the best.
Use like a wooden spoon to gently poke the mohair down in the water, lwt it soak.
Then use the SPIN cycle only. Spin it and do it again. Just make sure you DO NOT adjatate it at all.
Tank out ot after it is clean and lay it flat on a towel or rack.


----------

